# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل با درس ریاضی

## mehdi2

*با سلام....
ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*

----------


## halsey

ریاضی که خیلی آسونتر از فیزیکه... :Yahoo (76): ..ولی اگر از پایه مشکل داری برو پیش معلم..یا کسی که میدونی ریاضیش قویه..کمکت کنه..چون خودت تنهایی کتاب بخونی نمیتونی کاری کنی :Yahoo (2): ..امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## par.rah

یه کم هم حس بد داری! این فقط یه حس کاذبه...خو دت باید مشکلت رو حل کنی...ریاضی رو اه از یه معلم یاد بگیری خیلی نمیتونی پیشرفت کنی

----------


## daniad

آره منم این مشکلو دارم البته من رشته ریاضیم 
البته من خودم تو دبیرستان عاشق ریاضی و هندسه بودم ولی تو کنکور یه جور بهم تلقین شد که خیلی سخته نتمیدونم چرا 
آخرم خراب کردم ریاضی کنکورو 
فک کنم از همون تلقینه + منابع بد

----------


## shima20

به نظر من بهتره پیش یه معلم برید *

----------


## mehdi2

*درسته به نظر خودم هم برم پیش یه معلم.......ممنون از همه.* :Y (454): *
دیگه منو نمیبینید تا سال دیگه که بیام بگم پزشکی قبول شدم* :Y (549):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من پیش معلم بری خیلی بهتره
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


منم دقیقا مثل شما بودم..جزوه ی یه استاد رو گرفتم و الان سخت ترین بحث مثل مشتق و انتگرال و مثل آب خوردن حل میکنم

----------


## HellishBoy

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


ببین من دقیقا مثل شما بودم تازه من رشتم ریاضی بود !!!!! این یعنی اوج فاجعه که رشتت ریاضی باشه و تو ریاضی صفر باشی ..... ولی سال دوم به سوم اومدم خیلی سبز رو گرفتم ریاضیات پایه + دیفرانسیل نشستم از پایه ای ترین چیز ها مثل رادیکال .... توان رسوندن و .... شروع کردم و حسابان رو جوری خوندم که الانم ازم بپرسی همچیش یادمه حسابان نهاییم شد 19 هر چند معلممون خدای حسابانم بود !!!! بنظر من که با کتاب های کمک آموزشی نیازی به کلاس نیست حالا اگه اونم نتونست کمکت کنه نهایتا برو کلاس !!! فقط یادت باشه وقت زیادی برای آزمونو خطا نداری پس با چند نفر دیگه مشورت کن .... 

موفق باشید

----------


## Sepideh 75

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


*ما از سطح هوش و توان مالی و تلاش شما مطلع نیستیم ولی 2 راه کلی وجود داره
اگه پرداخت هزینه ی کلاس برات مقدور کلاس برو  چون کارت رو راحت تر میکنه  و اگه نیست و میخوای خودخوانی کنی از سال اول دبیرستان شروع کن و متن کتابو بخون و تموم مثال ها رو حل کن و با حل المسائل (مثلا کتاب گام به گام)چک کن این کارو برای تمام 4 سال انجام بده و هر جا اشکال داری از دوست یا معلمت بپرس بعد از این کار سراغ منابع آسون برو مثلا دوسالانه قلم چی بگیر و حل کن.وقتی مسلط شدی حالا از کتاب تست آسون شروع کن و تست بزن در ادامه برای تسلط بیشتر از کتاب های سطح بالا تر مثل مهر و ماه و خیلی سبز استفاده کن 
نظرات همه رو گوش بده و روشی که از نظر خودت مناسب ترین هست رو انجام بده
موفق باشی



*

----------


## pilot

به نظرم برید پیش معلمی که از پایه باهاتون کار کنه و کنکوری و تستی یاد نده . 
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Armaghan

با سلام.منم چنین احساسی داشتم که چون ریاضی برام مشکله پس خوندن بقیه درسها هم بیفایده است و همین دلسردم میکرد.درحالیکه میانگین درصد تجربیها برای درس ریاضی 10 درصده و خیلیها رو سراغ دارم که با 20و چند درصد تونستن پزشکی قبول بشن.بخصوص اگه منطقه 2یا 3 باشین.این درصدهارو هم که با کتاب کمک آموزشی و حتی گام به گام و بعدش حل تستای آبی قلمچی میشه کسب کرد و حتی کلاس هم نمیخواد. پارسال توی فرصت برابر آقای سرورپور حرفی زد که منو خیلی تکون داد .میگفت یه دختر نابینا توی یکسال از یه کنکور تا کنکور بعدیش تونسته درصد ریاضیشو از 10درصد به 65 درصد برسونه.داداش از ریاضی برای خودتون غول نسازید و به بقیه درساتون بخصوص زیست و شیمی بی توجهی نکنید و با درصد بالاتر اونا ضعف ریاضی رو پوشش بدین چون تجربیها اکثرا این دوتا رو خوب کار میکنن درحالیکه اکثرا از ریاضی زیر خط فقرند.

----------


## Defne

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


پاسخ دادن به این سوال یه جورایی برمیگرده به خود شما
مثلا اگه کسی باشین که کسی واستون درس توضیح بده بهتر یاد میگیرین باید یه معلم خوب بگیری که مستلزم هزینه زیادی هستش
اگه مث من باکلاس رفتن و شخص معلم میونه ای ندارین :Yahoo (4):  وخودخوان هستین باید خودتون از یه کتاب مناسب شروع کنید به خوندن
باچیزایی که گفتین به نظر من باید خیلی پایه ای کار کنید از اول دبیرستان -پیشنهاد من کتاب ریاضی تستی رشته انسانی هستش میکرو گاج.هم پاسخ نامه خوب داره هم پایه تر از تجربی کارشده.
هرچند باید یه جزوه خوب +جواب تمرین های کتابم داشته باشین که حتما وصددرصد بایدکار کنید.از همین اول براش وقت بزارین کار کنید.هرروز کار کن تا ترست بریزه وراه بیوفتی.هیچ چیزی نیست که باتمرین مستمر بدست نیاد.

----------


## zainab

با معلم پیش بری سرعتت بالا تر میره بعدش هم تو خونه خودت همون مبحث رو انقد بخون و با کتابای ساده شروع کن تا تو کله ت فرو بره  :Yahoo (76):  اگه میخوای ریاضی رو یاد بگیری باید از ابتدا شروع کنی چه عیبی داره حتی از راهنمایی بخون ولی قشنگ و درست حسابی یاد بگیر تو کنکور مثلا اگه فقط مبحث مشتق و کاربرد مشتق رو اصولی یاد بگیری هم متوجه میشی چقدر ریاضی شیرینه هم حدود 5 سوالو جواب میدی تا اینکه ماست مالی از هرجایی بخونی و هیچ تستی رو نتونی تا آخر بری :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


کتابی که خوب آموزش بده مهروماه هست،رات میندازه .
به نظرمن امتحان کن یه کتاب بخر از آسونتره شروع کن بخون ،نتونستی معلم بگیر.

----------


## laleh74

اگه بخوای میتونم آدرس سایت اون دبیرو بهت بگم..

----------


## mehdi2

> اگه بخوای میتونم آدرس سایت اون دبیرو بهت بگم..


لطف کنید آدرس رو بگیدتا ما هم کارمون حل شه.ممنون

----------


## laleh74

> لطف کنید آدرس رو بگیدتا ما هم کارمون حل شه.ممنون


تو google سرچ کنید سایت پرواز کنکوری ها..دبیر ریاضی آقای بهنام علیزاده

----------


## NOT NOW

سلام !

به تنها چیزی که نیاز هست اراده هست ! ریاضی تا سال 3ـم راهنمایی self study هست یعنی میتونی با خوندن خود کتاب (یا کتب کمک درسی) یادشون بگیری .

از سال اول دبیرستان  تا 4ـرم هم میتونی پیش یک معلم یا اشنا که اشنا باشه به موضوعات اونم فراتر از کتاب -سطحی که درس میده و امتحان میگیره بالاتر از کتاب باشه- چون کنکور تجربی بیشتر شبیه یک جنگه !!! (رقابت خفنیه ! همه میان تجربی !)

مطالعه رو افزایش بده - امسال رو بیخیال مسافرت شو- موبایل و رفیق بازی و دور دور شبانه و ... رو هم بذار کنار (اینا احتمالی هستن قصد تهمت ندارم )  :Y (681): 

برای اینکه رشته خوبی قبول شی ریاضی رو حد اقل باید 50 بزنی 

زیست و شیمی و ..(کلا بقیه درسا) هم فراموش نکن !

رتبه بندی امسال با زیست بود سال های بعد هم احتمالا هست


موفق+موید باشی

----------


## mohamad.b

> تو google سرچ کنید سایت پرواز کنکوری ها..دبیر ریاضی آقای بهنام علیزاده


تو سایت جزوه ایی نبود فقط dvd هست؟؟!!

----------


## laleh74

> تو سایت جزوه ایی نبود فقط dvd هست؟؟!!


من کلاسش رفتم جزوه گرفتم..dvd هم شبیه جزوشه..با روش مخصوص خیلی آسون درس داده مخصوصا مشتق و انتگرال رو

----------


## mohamad.b

> من کلاسش رفتم جزوه گرفتم..dvd هم شبیه جزوشه..با روش مخصوص خیلی آسون درس داده مخصوصا مشتق و انتگرال رو


دی وی دی هاش خیلی گرونه :Yahoo (21): 
اگه تونستی از یکی دو صفحه جزوه عکس بگیر بزار  اگه خیلی خوب بود بگیرم اخه منم ریاضیم داغونه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## laleh74

> دی وی دی هاش خیلی گرونه
> اگه تونستی از یکی دو صفحه جزوه عکس بگیر بزار  اگه خیلی خوب بود بگیرم اخه منم ریاضیم داغونه


ok حتما...اما باید توضیحش رو گوش بدی،میتونی فقط مبحث مشتق و انتگرال رو بگیری...اما عکس میگیرم تا ببینی

----------


## Mohands mm

ای کاش گفته بودی ریاضیو چند درصد زدی ولی به نظرم یه معلم بگیر که نه تنها به خوبی بهت یاد بده بلکه بتونه مشکل تو رو با ریاضیات حل کنه حتما با تجربه باشه که تو بیش از این از این درس زده نشی...موفق باشی

----------


## laleh74

@mamadabfm عکس جزوه رو بفرستم واستون؟

----------


## mohamad.b

> @mamadabfm عکس جزوه رو بفرستم واستون؟


اره خیلی ممنون

----------


## laleh74

> اره خیلی ممنون


اینجا بفرستم؟ پ.خ نمیشه.آدرس url میخواد

----------


## mohamad.b

> اینجا بفرستم؟ پ.خ نمیشه.آدرس url میخواد


پس همینجا بزار

----------


## nurse1997

> کتابی که خوب آموزش بده مهروماه هست،رات میندازه .
> به نظرمن امتحان کن یه کتاب بخر از آسونتره شروع کن بخون ،نتونستی معلم بگیر.


منظورتون همون مهروماه جامع هستش که خیلی قطوره????? قیمتش چنده???چاپ سال قبل بگیریم اشکال نداره???? میرسم تمومش کنم???

----------


## laleh74

فایل پیوست 35929فایل پیوست 35931فایل پیوست 35932
اینا مشتق هستن

----------


## laleh74

فایل پیوست 35933فایل پیوست 35934فایل پیوست 35936
اینام انتگرال(هر دو با روش خط و ضربدر)

----------


## mohamad.b

تستای خیلی خوبی انتخاب کرده
نمونه دی وی دیشو میبینم اگه اموزشش هم خوب بود احتمال زیاد واسه مشتق و انتگرال و تابع دی وی دیشو بگیرم

----------


## rez657

37من 
من با خیلی سبز دارم می خونم به نظر من خوبه  تستاشو می تونم حل کنم  البته بعضی جا ها ن  اینو می خاستم بگم تستاش اسونه  یا کتاب خوبی یه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rez657

یه مسله دیگه تو خوندن ریاضی  بنظرتون بخونیم بریم جلو یا یه فصل واستیم فول شیم بعد بریم جلوو یا یه باار بریم تا تح بعد برگریدم  واستیم رو مبحثا ک ضیعفیمم کدوم بهتره ؟؟
44

----------


## khaan

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


از روی کتاب بخونی بهتره. وقتی رادیکال و کسر میبینی مطمعن باش جواب نهاییت هم یا رادیکال خواهد بود یا عددها ساده خواهند شد. منم مثل شما بودم ولی با اعتماد به نفس رفتم اول تمرین های کتاب رو حل کردم بعدش سراغ تست های مفهومی خیلی سبز رفتم. شمام این کارو بکنین. ضمن اینکه برخی از تست های رادیکال دار و ... اصولا خیلی سخت و در حد المپیاد هستن در حالی که تست های کنکور مفهومی هستن و محاسبات پیچیدشون مربوط به رادیکال ها و کسر نیست

----------


## laleh74

> یه مسله دیگه تو خوندن ریاضی  بنظرتون بخونیم بریم جلو یا یه فصل واستیم فول شیم بعد بریم جلوو یا یه باار بریم تا تح بعد برگریدم  واستیم رو مبحثا ک ضیعفیمم کدوم بهتره ؟؟
> 44


ریاضی جوری نیس که درس به درس بخونیدش..باید مبحثای مشابه تو هر سه سال رو باهم بخونیدش..
مثلا تابعِ هر سه سال رو باهم بخونید

----------


## mohamad137113

سلام به نظرتون از الان شروع به خوندن کنم وقت میکنم کل مباحث ریاضی رو بخونم با منابع خوب یا بعضی هاشو بذارم کنار ؟؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام به نظرتون از الان شروع به خوندن کنم وقت میکنم کل مباحث ریاضی رو بخونم با منابع خوب یا بعضی هاشو بذارم کنار ؟؟


از الان که شروع کنی هم میرسی تموم ریاضی رو بخونی و هم خوب جمع بندی کنی. 
ولی کلا توصیه میشه مباحثی مثل مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه و ممثلثات ککنار گذاشته بشن. البته مثلثات رو در حدی که تست های حد و مشتق رو بتونی بزنی باید بلد بشی

----------


## bbehzad

> از الان که شروع کنی هم میرسی تموم ریاضی رو بخونی و هم خوب جمع بندی کنی. 
> ولی کلا توصیه میشه مباحثی مثل مقاطع مخروطی و هندسه و ممثلثات ککنار گذاشته بشن. البته مثلثات رو در حدی که تست های حد و مشتق رو بتونی بزنی باید بلد بشی


منم موافقم مخصوصا هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> منظورتون همون مهروماه جامع هستش که خیلی قطوره????? قیمتش چنده???چاپ سال قبل بگیریم اشکال نداره???? میرسم تمومش کنم???


بله منظورم همونه من اون کتابو ندارم ولی دوستام دارن و ازش راضین،میتونید از سایت مهروماه چک کنید.
البته این کتاب اونطوری که میگن روون توضیح میده و برای اونایی که ریاضی شون سطح پایینه.
شما اول باید سطح خودتون رو بدونید و بعد انتخاب کنید.

----------


## Fawzi

*سلام ...بنظر من ی کلاس خوب میتونه تورو ب هدفت برسونه !
درسته کتاب های خوب هم وجود داره اما دروس اختصاصی نیاز دارن ک تو پیش تجربه ای از درس داشته باشی و با کمک نکات معلم ب حل تست و تمرین بپردازی !
در درجه اول معلم خوب ...سپس همت و اراده خودت و استفاده از کتاب های خوب !* :Y (505):

----------


## Harmonica

واسه دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه بانک تست ماشالا و مجید رضوی بگیر
تحلیلی و گسسته هم گاج منصف شکری بخون

----------


## معلم

بچه ها یه کتاب خوبی مثل مثلا مهروماه یا سبز بگیرین و مدام خودتون رو ارزیابی کنین. چنتا منبع نداشته باشین.یه خوبشو بگیرین و روی همون تمرکز کنین

----------


## Ultra

> واسه دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه بانک تست ماشالا و مجید رضوی بگیر
> تحلیلی و گسسته هم گاج منصف شکری بخون


دیفرانسیل رضوی به درد افراد ضعیف نمیخوره
نه درسنامه داره
پاسخنامش هم افتضاح

----------


## Harmonica

> دیفرانسیل رضوی به درد افراد ضعیف نمیخوره
> نه درسنامه داره
> پاسخنامش هم افتضاح





درسته
اما کنکور هم جای آدم های ضعیف نیست

----------


## Ultra

> درسته
> اما کنکور هم جای آدم های ضعیف نیست


همه هم قرار نیست بشن رتبه یک

----------


## khatereh 2

با یک معلم خوب درس بخون بعد کتاب.....

----------


## aliseydali

> *با سلام....
> ببخشید من امسال کنکور تجربی رو دادم خیلی خیلی خیلی بد بود چون دست به هیچ کتابی نزده بودم امسال میخوام بشینم اما مثل پارسال ریاضی کلا انگیزه رو ازم میگیره چون حتی نمیتونم یه رادیکال رو حل کنم......سوالم اینه به نظرتون برم پیش یه معلم از پایه بهم بگه بهتره یا با کتاب و.... بخونم.*


اگر خیلی خیلی سطحتون پایینه بنظر من باید بشینی ریاضیات راهنمایی رو بخونی اما اگه این طور نیست . من خودم ریاضی خیلی سبز دارم کتاب خوبی هست من به شما توصیه میکنم 

بخاطز این گفام خیلی سبز چون بهتون کامل در درسنامه اش توضیح و روش کار رو میگه 

موفق باشید

----------


## Harmonica

> همه هم قرار نیست بشن رتبه یک




منم این پست رو واسه رتبه ها گذاشتم

----------


## par.rah

> ریاضی که خیلی آسونتر از فیزیکه.....ولی اگر از پایه مشکل داری برو پیش معلم..یا کسی که میدونی ریاضیش قویه..کمکت کنه..چون خودت تنهایی کتاب بخونی نمیتونی کاری کنی..امیدوارم موفق باشی


اکثر بچه های تجربی با فیزیک رابطه خوبی برقرار میکنن ولی توی ریاضی مشکل زیادی دارن

----------


## Dayi javad

این تایپکا فقط آدمو سردرگم میکنه  :Yahoo (21): 

یکی میگه برو کلاس 
یکی میگ جزوه و دی وی دی بگیر
یکی میگ مهرو ماه
 یکی میگ خیلی سبز
ده سال قلم چیم هس
یکی میگ میکرو گاج انسانی  :Yahoo (21): 
یکی میگ کتابای راهنمایی


در کل باید ی نتیجه کلی تعریف کرد:

کسی که دسترسی به کلاس داره خب بره کلاس (البته کلاسی خوب و این ک نیاد تو 10 جلسه کل ریاضی رو جم کنه اینطور یاد ک نمیگیری هیچ بدترم میشی باید ) من خودم به شخصه دسترسی به کلاس ندارم


خب کسی که ب کلاس دسترسی نداره !!

از اول راهنمایی دیگ نیازی نیس بخونه اون چیزا دیگ اطلاعات عمومی حساب میش 
باید از اول  دبیرستان  کتاب درسیو + ی کتاب آموزشی ( نه تستی ) به مدت معقولانه ای بخونه و پایه و خم و چم ریاضی دستش بیاد 
ببعد شروع کنه به کنکوری خوندن و اینقد تست بزن ک مبحث واسش جا بیفته

( کتابای بازار همه خوبن از قلم چی بگیر تا گاج و خیلی سبز و مهروماه )

همین جا یکی ریاضی رو حدود 40 یا 50 زده بود منبعشم قلم چی بود فک کنم

----------

